# OWF Mosquito Lake Results



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*Congrats to the Team of Terry and Pat Hovance*

The Ohio Walleye Federation held its first tournament of 2014 on Mosquito Lake on April 13th. After one of the worst winters in recent memory and later than normal ice out the weather on tournament day was near record highs with temperatures in the 80&#8217;s. High winds accompanied the warm temperatures creating big waves on the lake and challenging fishing conditions for the anglers. The team of Terry Hovance and Pat Hovance took top honors bringing in a 5 fish limit of 13.78lbs. The team of Hovance and Hovance proved versatility is key to coming out on top during a tough bite. After trolling up 3 fish early in the day the team&#8217;s troll bite slowed. Hovance/Hovance then made the difficult decision to give up on trolling and switch to jigging where they finished out their 5 fish limit and were able to make a couple of key upgrades. Less than .5lb separated 2nd to 4th place with the team of Shipman/Shipman in 2nd place with 11.42lbs, Williams/Perline in 3rd place with 11.38lbs and Burkholder/Erb in 4th place with 10.92lbs. Williams/Perline also took big fish honors with a 4.06lb walleye. Angler reports were split with half of the field reporting catching their fish trolling leadcore and crankbaits in 15-20ft of water while other anglers were jigging shallow using a combination of minnows and blade baits. The next OWF Inland Lake Circuit tournament will he held on Pymatuning Lake on May 4th. 
More details and complete results can be found at www.FishOWF.com 
2014 OWF Mosquito Lake	Finish
Team	Total Weight	
Havance/Hovance	13.78	1
Shipman/Shipman	11.42	2
Williams/Perline	11.38	3
Burkholder/Erb	10.92	4
Troyer/Troyer	9.34	5
Cappelli/Jackson	9.2	6
Booher/Baylor	7.94	7
Christopher/Pryce	7.3	8
Johnson/Johnson	6.7	9
Dossi/Barwick	6.46	10

Thanks to our Sponsors: Ravenna Marine, Fin, Feather and Fur, Vic's Sports Center, Kerr's Automotive, World Wide Marine, Canyon Coolers, Reef Runner Fishing Lures, Haines Marine, Traxstech Fishing System, B & B Tangle Free Bait Boxes, Cisco Fishing System, Kames Sports, Fish Usa, Rednek Outfitters, Church Tackle Co., Erie Outfitters and Rodmakers Shop.


----------

